# My Squishy Bunny



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and her beautiful sister Charlie
would like to show you all how adorable they both are :cupid:


















































































Squishy is the agouti butterfly, and suffers from neurological issues.
Charlie is the solid agouti


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello darlings...come and give your new mummy a cuggle :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't help but smile at them :001_wub: 

Gorgeous hoppers

Em
xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

adorable little faces :thumbup:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww they are little stunners :001_wub:

I love Squishy's ears in the last pic, one up and one down


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

OMG cuteness overload. And you will be my squishy! (quoted from Dorey, finding Nemo)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Ozzboz said:


> OMG cuteness overload. And you will be my squishy! (quoted from Dorey, finding Nemo)


MY Squishy


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> MY Squishy


ahem MY squishy, you werent quick enough


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG Your rabbit is the twin of my rabbit athena :scared::thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love their tiny squishy heads so cute lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Arrr!!! beautiful :thumbup::thumbup:  Angie


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

They are gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw how cute!! Lovely pics!!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful little bunnies


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

My boy barney is the male version, he is a lot bigger but so alike to yours


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

barney looks like a dwarf lop, charlie is a minilop

i just uploaded a couple of videos i took of them yesterday too

YouTube - Squishy & Charlie

YouTube - Squishy Snuggles


----------

